# Hello from Australian Farrier



## ausfarrier (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have just registered for this forum and will introduce myself straight up.

I am a professional farrier from Australia and after 22years of shoeing full time have started another business but maintain an interest through running clinics and lectures. I am currently working on a free tutorial blog dedicated to farrier, hoof care and lameness's etc.

The website is at Australian Farrier

Please let me know what you think and offer suggestions as to what you would like to see covered.

I will look forward to topics on this forum especially health related.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Why are all the farriers anywhere but in NY?

Welcome


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!! Do you mind if I ask questions about hoof trimming from time to time? I recently moved to the States and have had trouble finding a good farrier also so will be doing trims myself. 

Don't freak out people I used to do all my own trims until I started having shoes put on my horses!


----------



## ausfarrier (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi _Sarahver,

I am more than happy to help where I can. I will endeavor to include some trimming videos on by blog at Australian Farrier in the very near future.

Cheers

Richard

_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Richard, I just checked out your website (and joined) and it is really informative. What a great idea and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## ausfarrier (Apr 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

Happy to have you as a subscriber.

Cheers

Richard
Australian Farrier


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Richard,

Good to have another Aussie on board, particularly a farrier! But please don't tell me that you're a sleezy farrier... they seem to be the norm around my way!!
Haha don't stress 
Kayty


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, here is my first question! I have always trimmed TB's feet and am familiar with their structure (i.e. they do well with a slightly longer toe).
My sister's horse is an Arab, what recommendations do you have for Arabs? She is ridden mainly in a sand arena and sometimes on grass, in pastures etc. Hooves are currently in good nick and she is fed a biotin supplement as part of her regular feed.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

From a farrier's perspective - what would you expect/want from a client who was opting to stop using you as their farrier as far as notice, explanation, opportunity to address concerns/keep their business?


----------



## ausfarrier (Apr 24, 2010)

*Trimming*



sarahver said:


> OK, here is my first question! I have always trimmed TB's feet and am familiar with their structure (i.e. they do well with a slightly longer toe).
> My sister's horse is an Arab, what recommendations do you have for Arabs? She is ridden mainly in a sand arena and sometimes on grass, in pastures etc. Hooves are currently in good nick and she is fed a biotin supplement as part of her regular feed.


Hi,

The structure of horses feet is basically the same even though the shapes may be different as you make the comparison between Arabs and TB's.
The trimming methods should then be the basically same for all horses in regards to balance etc.

Arabs generally have more sole depth than TBs but that said it is best to leave some hard/ flaky sole for protection. The widest part of the foot should be in the center of the ground bearing surface and edges rounded.

I know this is a broad answer and is difficult to answer accurately without seeing the horse. Hope this helps.

Richard
Australian Farrier


----------



## ausfarrier (Apr 24, 2010)

*Stop Using Current Farrier*



themacpack said:


> From a farrier's perspective - what would you expect/want from a client who was opting to stop using you as their farrier as far as notice, explanation, opportunity to address concerns/keep their business?


From a farriers perspective the first thing I would appreciate is notice if horses are pre-booked. The amount would depend on the amount of horses but generally a week would be adequate. More if you can.

Be honest if you are changing farriers. The current farrier will know quickly who you are going to be using and probably why so it is best coming from you in the first place. (It is a small world)

At the end of the day it is your horse, your money and ultimately your decision. The farrier should respect that.

Cheers

Richard
Australian Farrier


----------

